# NIC resets to 100MBit on boot

## zBrain

```
# dmesg | grep eno1

[    1.936841] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: renamed from eth0

[   12.935956] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

[   17.920083] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Half Duplex, Flow Control: None

[   17.920086] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO
```

If I run

ethtool -s eno1 speed 1000 duplex full

It switches to Gigabit and I'm good, until I reboot and it goes back to 100....

----------

## figueroa

Put the command in /etc/local.d/baselayout1.start.

----------

## Tony0945

I had this problem with Realtek r8169.

I had samba mounts in /etc/fstab and did not have netmount activated.  This gave mount a big problem. it seems to have giving net.eth0 a problem finishing. So net.eth0 timed out and connected at a slower speed.

the solution was "rc-update add netmount".   Then mount didn't try to mount the samba shares and net.eth0 connected at 1Gbps mount completed and the shares were mounted after net.eth0 and mount by netmount.

----------

## Jaglover

zBrain,

If I had such an issue I'd have closer look, it looks like consequence of some other problem.

----------

## zBrain

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I had switched to systemd at one point because of some needs to test it. I wonder if its something to do with that or the fact I'm using networkmanager.

I'll play around with it and post anything I find. Already did a hardware check, tried a different cable & switch. It works perfectly after running ethtool, so I think it's a software issue.

----------

## asaparov

I just realized I had this problem too. It was totally NetworkManager.

I fixed it by going into the connection settings for the ethernet, and changing "Link Negotiation" to "Automatic."

----------

